# Brushy Mountain Webinar on Wintering



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Our next webinar will have a slightly different format than those you’ve seen in the past. Get comfortable because it will be two hours long. The first hour will focus on overwintering bees. We will discuss location (urban, rural), pests and predators, feeding, temperature extremes, as well as much more. This discussion features Michael Palmer, a commercial beekeeper in northern Vermont, to help us with the northern climates, and Harry Fulton, retired State Apiarist from Mississippi, who will bring the southern perspective. To fill in the bits and pieces, Kim Flottum, editor of Bee Culture Magazine will be joining us. That is the first hour. The second hour will be a panel discussion of sorts on all things beekeeping. We have had numerous requests for just an Q;& A session. With this panel, there is not a question they won't be able to answer.


This Webinar is brought to you courtesy of Brushy Mountain Bee Farm


Overwintering bees and Panel Discussion
Date: Sept 21, 2010
Time: 6:00-8:00PM EST
Space is limited. Registration is free so reserve your Webinar seat now at: 

https://www2.gotomeeting.com/register/539809683


----------



## SquareDeal (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a school board meeting that night, but am quite interested. Will it be possible to watch after the fact?
Thanks.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe they archive the webinars. Others are at the Brushy Mountain site.


----------



## SquareDeal (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Michael, 
I'll check it out.
Ray


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Registered today, see you there!


----------

